# windows 10 / ms office gone?



## ijustlovewin10 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all

I originally had brand new win 8, some how or other I had ms office 10 as well.

when I stupidly upgraded to win 10, all was well until I got the blackscreen sage, then I found that my ms office no longer works.

I have looked and found the folder on the C drive, but there is not a setup.exe.

so: no disk, no back up copy, no working.
How can I get it back??

many thanks all


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this


> some how or other I had ms office 10 as well.


Am I correct in thinking that you mean Microsoft Office 2010
Was this ON the computer when you bought it
Was it a trial version
OR did you or someone install it

What please is the make and full model of the computer

Where on C drive is the folder you have found
What I do not understand is the


> some how or other


please do not take exception to my question - but if it was NOT a genuine validated version of Office 2010 - that is without doubt the reason
So as I asked - Was it there at the start or not

There are some problems being experienced with office after the windows 10 upgrade
https://support.office.com/en-gb/ar...ndows-10-28d56d84-c16c-4763-8eac-e51e05a37a16
However as you will see from the link - not of the nature of your apparent problem


----------



## ijustlovewin10 (Oct 9, 2015)

yes I had Microsoft Office 2010.
I cant remember how I got it meaning I got it (some how or other). But it was not a trial and was definitely genuine office. Nobody installed it separately. I believe m/s offered this with the new win 8, I had it running for 2/3 yrs, right up until I installed win 10.

Comp = acer aspire x 1440

ms office = c: programfiles (x86) microsoft office

I can see by the link that this could be an ongoing problem & I might get help soon

many thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have Microsoft Office listed in programs and features via control panel
If so right click and then click change
it should show a windows with an option to repair

NOTE
I do not doubt what you say, but I have NEVER known a full edition of Office - of any version to be included free with a computer from Acer
They did include Office 2010 starter edition, I did not think that was with 8, but even if it was, then the starter edition provided only limited Office capabilities but could be used to purchase from Microsoft the full edition.

Office starter editions have now been withdrawn by Microsoft.

If the entry for Office is not in Control Panel see this
https://products.office.com/en-gb/download-back-up-restore-microsoft-office-products

and when you post back I will advise you further on how we may progress - providing we can get a product key for whatever part of Office is still installed on the computer


----------



## ijustlovewin10 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi

I don't have ms office as an installed program from control panel.
I'm not sure about the Office 2010 starter edition limited service, because mine was fully functioning, I never had a single problem with the office.
Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

run this and see if it finds a product key for Office
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

It will be under the block software licences


----------



## ijustlovewin10 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi
I installed the belarc: There is not office product key??
here is the copy

Software Licenses [Back to Top]
Belarc - Advisor e3c8b973
Microsoft - PowerShell 89383-100-0001260-04309
Microsoft - Windows 10 Professional 00330-80000-00000-AA356 (Key:
 Find unused software and reduce licensing costs...
Try BelManage, the Enterprise version of the Belarc Advisor 
Software Versions & Usage (mouse over i for details, click i for location) [Back to Top]
i Acer - Explorer Version 2.0.3006.0
 ı i Adobe Systems - Flash Player Update Service Version 19,0,0,207
i Adobe Systems - Reader Touch Version 3.1.8.7675
i Adobe Systems - Shockwave Flash Version 19,0,0,207
 ı i Advanced Micro Devices - AMD Fuel Service Version 1.0.0.0
 ı i Advanced Micro Devices - Catalyst Control Center Version 3.5.0.0
 ı i Advanced Micro Devices - Catalyst Control Center Version 4.5.0.0
i Alota Solution - Quick Gmail Version 1.1.0.4
 ı i AMD - External Events Version 6.14.11.1199
 ı i AppEx Networks - AMD Quick Stream Version 4.0.0.0
i Assigned by your organisation - Workplace or school account Version 1000.10240.16384.0
i AVG Technologies CZ - Framework Version 1.12.1.20599
i AVG Technologies CZ - Internet Security Version 16.4.0.7161
i AVG Technologies CZ - PC TuneUp Version 16.2.1.18873
 ı i Belarc - Advisor Version 8.5a
i Design Science - Equation Editor Version 3.3
 ı i Google - Chrome Version 45.0.2454.101
i Google - Update Version 1.3.28.15
i Microsoft - .NET Framework Version 3.0.6920.8674
i Microsoft - .NET Framework Version 4.0.41210.0
i Microsoft - .NET Framework Version 4.6.79.0
i Microsoft - 3D Builder Version 10.9.6.0
i Microsoft - Antimalware Service Executable Version 4.8.10240.16384
i Microsoft - App connector Version 1.3.3.0
i Microsoft - Assigned Access Lock app Version 1000.10240.16384.0
i Microsoft - Bio Enrolment Version 10.0.10240.16384
i Microsoft - Contact Support Version 10.0.10240.16384
i Microsoft - DevicesFlow Version 6.2.0.0
i Microsoft - Edge Version 20.10240.16384.0
i Microsoft - Email and accounts Version 10.0.10240.16384
i Microsoft - family restrictions Version 1000.10240.16384.0
i Microsoft - Films & TV Version 3.6.13571.0
i Microsoft - Get Office Version 17.6307.23501.0
i Microsoft - Get Started Version 2.3.4.0
i Microsoft - Groove Music Version 3.6.13281.0
 ı i Microsoft - Internet Explorer Version 11.00.10240.16384
i Microsoft - Mail and Calendar Version 17.6306.42251.0
i Microsoft - Microsoft.WindowsFeedback Version 10.0.10240.16393
i Microsoft - MSN Money Version 4.6.169.0
i Microsoft - MSN News Version 4.6.169.0 i Microsoft - MSN Sport Version 4.6.169.0
i Microsoft - MSN Weather Version 4.6.169.0
 ı i Microsoft - Office 2000 Version 9.0.2719
 ı i Microsoft - OneDrive Version 17.3.5951.0827
i Microsoft - OneNote Version 17.6131.10051.0
i Microsoft - People Version 1.10241.0.0
i Microsoft - Phone Companion Version 10.1509.17010.0
i Microsoft - Photos Version 15.1001.16470.0
i Microsoft - PrintDialog Version 6.2.0.0
i Microsoft - PurchaseDialog Version 6.2.0.0
i Microsoft - Search Version 1.4.8.176
i Microsoft - Settings Version 6.2.0.0
i Microsoft - Store Version 2015.10.5.0
i Microsoft - Windows Alarms & Clock Version 10.1509.5010.0
i Microsoft - Windows Calculator Version 10.1510.9020.0
i Microsoft - Windows Camera Version 2015.1064.10.0
i Microsoft - Windows Default Lock Screen Version 10.0.10240.16384
 ı i Microsoft - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 5.0.10240.16384
i Microsoft - Windows Live Version 17.3.5892.0626
i Microsoft - Windows Maps Version 4.1509.50911.0
i Microsoft - Windows Media Player Version 12.0.10240.16384
i Microsoft - Windows Script Host Version 5.812.10240.16384
 ı i Microsoft - Windows Search Version 7.00.10240.16384
i Microsoft - Windows Shell Experience Version 10.0.10240.16384
i Microsoft - Windows Spotlight Version 10.0.10240.16384
i Microsoft - Windows Voice Recorder Version 10.1509.26110.0
i Microsoft - Wireless Display Media Viewer Version 6.3.0.0
i Microsoft - Xbox Game UI Version 1000.10240.16384.0
i Microsoft - Xbox Identity Provider Version 1000.10240.16384.0
i Microsoft - Xbox Version 9.9.28033.0
i Microsoft Studios - Solitaire Collection Version 3.4.9241.0
 ı i Mozilla - Firefox Version 41.0.1
 ı i Mozilla - Thunderbird Version 38.3.0
i Mozilla Foundation - Firefox Version 41.0.1
i Outlook - Your account Version 10.0.10240.16384
 ı i Raptr - Raptr Desktop App Version 4.5.0
 ı i Seine Technology - Pantum P2000 Series Version 5.1.2.3
i Skype - Get Skype Version 3.2.1.0
 ı i Zhuhai Kingsoft Office Software - WPS Office Version 11,1,0,5204
 ı i Zhuhai Kingsoft Office Software - WPS Office Version 9,1,0,5204
i Mouse over to see details, click to see where software is installed.
ı Marks software last used within the past 7 days.
ıı Marks software last used within the past 90 days, but over 7 days ago.
ııı Marks software last used within the past year, but over 90 days ago.
ıııı Marks software last used over 1 year ago.
Unmarked software lacks the data to determine last use.

it says I have or have had office 2000, from 1999. last used on 8th October 2015. but I only had the comp max 4 yrs.
I have rechecked my c drive for office! it was put there 5/7/2012 it is 128mb. when I open one of the folders , everything is there, word, excel, powerpoint etc.
ok thanks, just let me know what you want me to do


----------



## ijustlovewin10 (Oct 9, 2015)

I might like to add:
when I 1st installed win 10, my office worked absolutely fine it just continued from win 8.1. It was only when I got the black screen and had to try to fix the entire computer that I lost all my apps


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please edit your post and delete the key for windows
I will post further when I return tonight
I have to leave home now


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have removed the windows key from the belarc report


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you
Luckily it was only the generic key common to all windows 10 upgrades to pro version, as Belarc does not find the actual licence key in the firmware, that authorised the upgrade to 10


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is something strange
I think with respect you are wrong
I do not think you ever had Microsoft Office 2010
Of course I may be wrong, but you certainly have Microsoft Office 2000 as that entry on Belarc shows


> ı i Microsoft - Office 2000 Version 9.0.2719


9 was the version number of Office 2000
It was released to general market on 7 June 1999 and that is the reference to 1999 NOT the date of installation on the computer

More to the point you originally said you had


> ms office 10


which when I queried it and asked if you meant Office 2010 you agreed

However an examination of Belarc shows that you have


> Zhuhai Kingsoft Office Software - WPS Office Version 11,1,0,5204
> ı i Zhuhai Kingsoft Office Software - WPS Office Version 9,1,0,5204


What puzzles me is that if you had a working Microsoft Office which would not be the Office 2000 without tweaking as that will not run correctly on Windows 8/8.1 - whilst 2010 Office will, then why would someone install a free Office from Kingsoft
the reference to Zhuhai is the location of the company
Kingsoft Tower, No.8 Lianshan Alley, Jingshan Road, Jida, Zhuhai

http://www.ksosoft.com/

which provides


> *Office 10*


I will stand corrected and offer my apologies now if I am wrong.
I do not think you ever had a activated full licensed version of Microsoft Office 2010

*If it transpires that I am incorrect then I will be keen to hear from you with the solution you found - please do let me know*
*Personally I consider the issue of Microsoft Office 2010 a lost cause*


----------



## ijustlovewin10 (Oct 9, 2015)

hi firstly thanks for all your time trying to help me.

Now to clear up the (then why would someone install a free Office from Kingsoft) it was installed because I lost my office, I still have all my documents from office but had no program to open them with. so in desperation I found this free Kingsoft excel & word program. This has only been on my comp for less than 1 week EVER.

anyway thanks again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you had the black screen - what did you then do to fix it
Go start - all apps then search the apps for excel, publisher or whatever you had on Office 2000/10
See if you can find any listing for any office app

right click desktop - on NEW are there any offers of a office document to create if so choose one and create it

I think the problem you are going to have is
A. It appears we cannot get a product key
B. You do not have the installation media
C. You cannot show purchase of Office 2010
If you could do any of these OR if it was listed in programs and features
we could probably fix it

Is there any chance your efforts to fix the black screen problem has deleted files needed for office


----------



## ijustlovewin10 (Oct 9, 2015)

hi I'm still here with good news
firstly a 1000 apologies for misleading you with wrong information?
I have found in the most unbelievable place the actual missing apps that where removed (Applications removed while refreshing your PC) it was indeed Microsoft office 2000 premium. sorry about that, I'm not as good on these comps as you 

I now can open the link (mso 2000 prm) it takes me to Microsoft support, if I search for my office I get a link to download the setup program.
I end up with setupsr1.exe
if I run that it ends up as below on the c: drive
C:\Program Files\ORKTools\Download\Tools\Setup

but when I run the setup I get a box which says:
could not find a package to instal on the installation media

for some reason I have program files and program files (x86) on my c drive

program files is where the setup is
program files (x86) is where the Microsoft office is

I tried to copy the setup to different folders but still did not work!

anyway if you still have any spare time or energy to help it is much appreciated
thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

office 2000 will NOT install on windows 10 under any circumstances


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That


> for some reason I have program files and program files (x86) on my c drive


is standard on a 64 bit installation

and my good colleague beat me to it as his post appeared as I posted mine, although of course he posted some hours ago
As I said when I saw Belarc


> Office 2000 without tweaking as that will not run correctly on Windows 8/8.1


and as stated it is never going to run on 10

The whole issue of which office you had is a puzzle


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have on C drive a
Windows Old Folder


----------

